# Little Kindle Fire Story from today....



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Between our Discipleship class and the start of service at church this morning I introduced myself to a new older couple (60's, maybe even 70's?).  We were chatting and they asked me how they could get something from class downloaded from the church's website.  So I pulled out my Fire and opened up the website and showed them.  It was SO handy to be able to SHOW them instead of trying to vaguely talk about which links, menus, and buttons to hit.  

But here was the REAL kicker... unbeknownst to me the wife just got a Fire for Christmas.  So not only was it a website lesson but it was a Fire lesson.  I made this lady's day.  She was so sweet.  I think I have a new best friend and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great story!

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

CrystalStarr said:


> Between our Discipleship class and the start of service at church this morning I introduced myself to a new older couple (60's, maybe even 70's?).


70 year oldsters rock. I know I am one!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

They do rock!  It is so fun to see these guys come to our church. Our church demographic is 30-45 or so. Only 2 or 3 couples in their range.  We need more of their wisdom, experience, and spirit. 

How much you want to bet she will have it next week and be looking to hook up to the church's wifi?  I hope so!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

What an awesome experience to have.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

CrystalStarr said:


> I think I have a new best friend and I couldn't be happier.


The person I'm closest to at work is in her late 60s (to my 22). When I'm summoned as "Kindle buddy," I know it's time to put my tech support hat on, but it's awesome having someone to share my love with. Amazon Kindle: bridging the generation gap.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

krm0789 said:


> The person I'm closest to at work is in her late 60s (to my 22). When I'm summoned as "Kindle buddy," I know it's time to put my tech support hat on, but it's awesome having someone to share my love with. Amazon Kindle: bridging the generation gap.


What's cool for this septuagenarian is I used to write assembly level code for IBM 360s 25 years BEFORE you were even born. The advances since in computers is amazing to me. It was a big deal when the company upgraded the 'main frame' to 1 Megabyte of memory. We carried stacks of 80 column cards with code to be read into the machine and waited for the results to print out.

Now we gripe cuz Fire only has 8 Gig, or our internet connections are too slow. Such progress and lots more to come! Glad I've gotten to participate in it from the beginning and hope to participate for many more years.


----------

